# laxative dependency



## Debbie5 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help me!!! I am in my 50s and have been taking laxitives for most of my life. Now I can't have a movement without some type of stimulant. I would like to stop taking laxitives but my body doesn't know how to go on its own. I drink alot of water and eat fruit and vegetables (I tried being a vegeterian but that didn't make a difference). I have tried massage and various supplements. Nothing seems to work for an extended period of time and them I am back on the laxatives again. The stool is soft it just doesn't want to come out on its own.I would like to know of a supplement or program that I can take or do to get my system going and then gradually get off of it (if it going to be a long term problem). I do not have alot of money to buy those expensive supplements.Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you discussed this with your Dr?


----------



## Debbie5 (Aug 3, 2011)

BQ said:


> Have you discussed this with your Dr?


----------



## Debbie5 (Aug 3, 2011)

HI,I did speak to my doctor. He explained that I needed to get off the laxatives but offer no options except excerise, fibre and water (all of which I do). So any other help would be appreciated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow.. he was _so_ very helpful! (sarcasm)







Oy... LOL I did find _this_ article: "How to reverse laxative dependency"http://www.ehow.com/how_4917229_reverse-laxative-dependency.htmlHere's hoping it helps ya!


----------



## Debbie5 (Aug 3, 2011)

BQ said:


> Wow.. he was _so_ very helpful! (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbie5 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,I had a look at the site and found it to be informative. I aprreciate the help!


----------

